# Steam Spiel deinstallieren



## TestudoImprobis (13. September 2016)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: Es gab anscheinend COD Black Ops 3 als Gratis Wochenende bei Steam. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass es eines der größten Spiele auf meiner Platte ist und wollte es deshalb deinstallieren. Jedoch ist es weder in Steam noch in "Programme und Funktionen" gelistet.

Gibt es dennoch eine Möglichkeit es sauber von der Platte zu bekommen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Combi (13. September 2016)

im ordner steam.....
steam apps......
common....
dort das game deinst und fertig.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (14. September 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> im ordner steam.....
> steam apps......
> common....
> dort das game deinst und fertig.



Und wie soll ich es dort deinstallieren? Ausser den Ordner zu löschen. Unter deinstallieren verstehe ich etwas anderes.


----------



## jamesblond23 (16. September 2016)

Oh, das natürlich blöd. Ist vielleicht in ddm Ordner ne deinstall.exe?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (16. September 2016)

@TE

In Steam kannst du doch deine Bibliothek filtern, wie ist der Filter eingestellt?
Ich vermute es steht auf "installierte Spiele anzeigen", stelle mal auf "alle Spiele" und schau ob da nicht BO3 bei ist.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (16. September 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> In Steam kannst du doch deine Bibliothek filtern, wie ist der Filter eingestellt?
> Ich vermute es steht auf "installierte Spiele anzeigen", stelle mal auf "alle Spiele" und schau ob da nicht BO3 bei ist.


Nein. Hab ich natürlich schon ausprobiert. Alle Spiele. Über die Suche. Über den Store. Im Steam Ordner selber. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chewara (16. September 2016)

was spricht dann gegen ein löschen des ordners, wenn es sowieso nirgens mehr "gelistet" ist


----------



## jamesblond23 (17. September 2016)

Weil man nicht die Treiber und andere Datein im System habem möchte da es Kein installer gibt der die noch löscht 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterX244 (19. September 2016)

Kann es sein dass der Steamordner schon eine Neu-installation von windows überlebt hat? wenn das SPiel schon vorher drin war kann Steam nicht wissen dass es installiert war (der status bezüglich erstem start ist in der Registry hinterlegt).


----------

